# chipping my FWW, LOL



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

:lol:I had a novel idea, when I go to put a chip in my new dog, do you all think the vet/pound will also put a chip in my FWW?

And yes she is willing to do the heavy lifting and *has* done the heavy lifting in the past 3 years in reparing her issues' with regard to her need to be validated and entitled and rescued from her unhappiness.

She understands who she is and what she has become but just in case I lose her *again* it might come in handy....:rofl:


@ Mrs. the-guy,"I love you babe and sorry for the rope burn on Fri.
Happy New Year!


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

the guy said:


> :lol:I had a novel idea, when I go to put a chip in my new dog, do you all think the vet/pound will also put a chip in my FWW?
> 
> And yes she is willing to do the heavy lifting and *has* done the heavy lifting in the past 3 years in reparing her issues' with regard to her need to be validated and entitled and rescued from her unhappiness.
> 
> ...


Super glue an iPhone to her back with the find-my-phone app tuned on.

Happy New Year.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sure you won't have that problem anymore. I think in 2013 they will start having chips in every U.S. citizen according to obama care Subtitle C-11 Sec. 2521 – National Medical Device Registry which states:


“The Secretary shall establish a national medical device registry (in this subsection referred to as the ‘registry’) to facilitate analysis of postmarket safety and outcomes data on each device that—‘‘(A) is or has been used in or on a patient; and ‘‘(B) is a class III device; or ‘‘(ii) a class II device that is implantable.”


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

the guy said:


> :lol:I had a novel idea, when I go to put a chip in my new dog, do you all think the vet/pound will also put a chip in my FWW?
> 
> And yes she is willing to do the heavy lifting and *has* done the heavy lifting in the past 3 years in reparing her issues' with regard to her need to be validated and entitled and rescued from her unhappiness.
> 
> ...


That might be the funniest thing I've read on TAM in quite a while. :rofl:


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

Does she have a favorite purse? Maybe you could chip that??


----------



## Cold_World (Nov 29, 2012)

the chip only works if she goes to a good kennel. some kennels don't check for chips. Happy New year!!!


----------



## Bee2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

. Made me smile
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

TDSC60 said:


> Super glue an iPhone to her back with the find-my-phone app tuned on.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Charging it might be a pain in the ass


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

:smthumbup:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

TDSC60 said:


> Super glue an iPhone to her back with the find-my-phone app tuned on.
> 
> Happy New Year.


Ya thats it, I've seen them clue this box like tracking device to the desert turtle's shell.

As long as its bright and shiny with sparkles she'll wear it.:lol:


----------

